# Doggy Day Care



## woberkrom (Nov 19, 2010)

Does anyone know if a kennel or doggy day care would need some sort of hair collector, or if you would maybe just use a hair trap at just the grooming stations (like a beauty salon)?

--Will


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

i just got finished with a dog spa and we did not install any hair trap.

There was one build into the strainer

owners were happy 

i got paid

win win


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Maybe you wanna check with the local AHJ, and the sewage treatment plant:whistling2:


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

I did an aminal control in Hernando County Fl with 8 86' runs of Zurns trench drains tieing into 8" pvc with 120 kennels and a dog wash area with no hair trap. That was back in 2001 and never had a call back


----------



## woberkrom (Nov 19, 2010)

I don't have any plans yet and the local AHJ is "small potatoes". They have no clue.

I just thought there might be an interceptor on the market (like a grease trap I guess). I could see how it would be a problem with solid waste though, which I am sure there would be a ton of in a dog housing facility.

It might have been a stupid question, but I have never lost money asking stupid questions or questions that I think might make me look stupid.

--Will


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

when I did that animal control the architect wanted me to drop a 3/4 line into the end of each trench drain with a valve so they can turn it on and wash them down to the trunk line. Yes each line that dropped down had its own backflow protection. And the valve was on the wall not in the drain




woberkrom said:


> I don't have any plans yet and the local AHJ is "small potatoes". They have no clue.
> 
> I just thought there might be an interceptor on the market (like a grease trap I guess). I could see how it would be a problem with solid waste though, which I am sure there would be a ton of in a dog housing facility.
> 
> ...


----------



## plbgbear (Nov 15, 2010)

Hey house, I've done 2 kennels and I did the same thing that you did with the 3/4" water lines with bf above ground. Never have had a call back on either one of them. That manual flush system works just fine.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

plbgbear said:


> Hey house, I've done 2 kennels and I did the same thing that you did with the 3/4" water lines with bf above ground. Never have had a call back on either one of them. That manual flush system works just fine.


 
Flushometers work quite well for this.


----------

